# Places to eat in Merida & Cancun



## phil&sue (Jan 5, 2009)

We will be travelling to Mexico in the near future and will be spending a few days in Merida & Cancun. We like to find authentic Mexican restaurants thats not a tourist type of place.

Any suggestions would be appreciated also a good rental car place in Central Merida near 
Calle 62 #545 A centro
69 x 71 by SAN JUAN PARK
Merida, Yucatan 97000

Thanks,

Phil & Sue


----------



## Lunik (Mar 23, 2009)

Hum.. I live here in cancun, I like to eat at "_el cejas_" at _mercado 28_, its a place for seafood, there is also "_El timon de cancun"_. This are one of the best places for seafood.

If you're looking for tacos, go to "El miladro" at Lopez portillo avenue. or "Tacos Rigo" (I recomend better Rigo. =)


----------



## DUTCH (Mar 19, 2009)

phil&sue said:


> We will be travelling to Mexico in the near future and will be spending a few days in Merida & Cancun. We like to find authentic Mexican restaurants thats not a tourist type of place.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated also a good rental car place in Central Merida near
> Calle 62 #545 A centro
> ...


Hi Phil & Sue

Wellcome to Merida, here you will find Yucatecan Food (Maya origen) and Mexican Food. In general I woud not recomend you to eat at street restaurants. for restaurant address and web pages Sección Amarilla ? seccionamarilla.com ? Negocios, productos, servicios, publicidad, inserciones gratuitas, en México.

For Yucatecan Food (Papadzules, Panuchos, Poc Chuc)
Los Almendros at Hotel Fiesta Americana (bit expensive) but real Yucatecan.
Hacienda Teya 
Hacienda Xcanatun (Yucatecan international)

Mexican Food (Tacos, fajitas, etc)
La Parrilla great place with music and ambiance www.laparilla.com.mx
Los Trompos LOS TROMPOS :: Tacos & Especialidades


Afordable good food 
Restaurante Chapur Norte (Av. Circuito Colonias, Col. Mexico.
Fresko (Av. Montecristo)
Pollo Brujo (Mexican franchise, only chicken)


For rental car Executive at Hotel Fiesta Americana, the cheapest in Merida.


----------



## phil&sue (Jan 5, 2009)

Hola,

We appreciate all the information... We already went to Merida and had a great time. We ate at Los Almendros at Hotel Fiesta Americana and rented a car from Executive Car Rental in Cancun. 


We are going back in a month or so and will check out the other restaurants.


Thanks,

Phil


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

In Merida most definitively "Los Almendros" , it is a Yucatecan institution.

In Cancun, gosh, anything that is not American, otherwise what is the point? I would go as far as to suggest an old Mexican favourite: Sanborns, they serve authentic Mexican food at very reasonable prices.


----------

